# Never Get Between Mama and her Young



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW :shock: ...this guy learned a valuable lesson about a mother Moose and her calf. :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I heard that old man died


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That is sad. Momma Moose are a bad thing to come across. My dad and I got chased by a momma Moose on our 4 wheelers one time. Momma and baby were walking down a dirt road, with no way to go around them we had to just try and push them along. Momma and baby eventually got off the road, but not before momma turned and gave chase for a min. SCARY!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That looks like the incident from about 10 years ago, outside the public library in Anchorage. If it is, then the man did die. The rest of that story is the more compelling part. Before the man attempted to go into the library, several kids had been snowballing the moose and her calf. This guy was just trying to get into the library and ended up dead. Wild animals are just that. And no matter how goofy looking moose are, they are incredibly fast, agile and powerful. And to be avoided.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, they definitely need their space!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats sad, just another reminder to leave them alone... a few min of caution could have saved his life..


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

And it is also important to keep the camera running and don't go help the old man. :?


----------

